# Beacon Morris heater or something else



## sweaty (Jan 25, 2009)

I mentioned a while ago on this forum that I'll do the heated garage. Winter is coming fast and I just got a quote from a contractor.

One of the things he recommends is a Beacon Morris 45K btu garage heater for about $700. I don't know anything about these garage heaters. Is this a good brand? Good price? Your experience with it or other brand?

One of my concerns is this heater will be covered with dust since I intend to use the garage as my woodworking shop. Is that a safety issue or a major pain to keep it clean, or potential problem to run the heater in such an environment?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

If I'm seeing this correctly from this other forum, this is an open flame heater? An open flame and wood dust DOES NOT mix. If this is what you want, I'd suggest keeping it located on the opposite side of your garage away from the dust.

Here's a link to the other forum: Beacon-Morris garage heater - The Garage Journal Board


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

sweaty said:


> I mentioned a while ago on this forum that I'll do the heated garage. Winter is coming fast and I just got a quote from a contractor.
> 
> One of the things he recommends is a Beacon Morris 45K btu garage heater for about $700. I don't know anything about these garage heaters. Is this a good brand? Good price? Your experience with it or other brand?
> 
> One of my concerns is this heater will be covered with dust since I intend to use the garage as my woodworking shop. Is that a safety issue or a major pain to keep it clean, or potential problem to run the heater in such an environment?


I've got an open-flame heater in my garage / workshop and don't have any problems. I do practice a few things in the name of safety:

Periodically I turn off the heater (and pilot) and use my air compressor to blow out the dust. 

I do my finishing on the far side of the garage, maximizing the distance to flame. Before using flamable finishes / solvents in the winter I get the garage good and warm and then turn off the heater/pilot as well as my water heater and house furnace before opening them up, do my finishing and let it surface dry and then open the garage door for a few minutes to get some air flow in there before re-lighting the heater. Fortunately for me they are all in one corner of the garage. The overhead door isn't open long enough for any fear of freezing and I haven't experienced any negative impacts.

If I was doing something large, like spraying an entertainment center with flammable materials I don't know how safe it would be. For those I'd probably use a different finish or hold of finishing for spring. <g>

Here in Anchorage garages are very popular, virtually all insulated and heated with open-flame heaters (like my setup) and its rare to hear of a fire. The only two I know of were both gasoline fires, where the water heater was setting on grade. Here in Alaska, code requires them to be on raised platforms since gas vapor is heavier than air but some old houses were "grandfathered" in.

Just another source of information for you. Compare it with what you hear from others.


=============================================================
Just because something has been done so far without injury doesn't make it safe!! Use your own judgement!


----------



## sweaty (Jan 25, 2009)

That is my concern exactly. But I've read here that some woodworkers do use this type of heater in their shop or garage. DC would control dustbut it won't get rid of the fine particals and that is a safety issue.

To clarify I don't intend to keep it running at all times unattended. I'll probably run it to heat things up before I go in there and do wood work. And I'll shut it down after I am done. 

Not sure how others are dealing with this. Right now it seems like the best option I have all things considered.



Hamlin said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I'm seeing this correctly from this other forum, this is an open flame heater? An open flame and wood dust DOES NOT mix. If this is what you want, I'd suggest keeping it located on the opposite side of your garage away from the dust.
> 
> Here's a link to the other forum: Beacon-Morris garage heater - The Garage Journal Board


----------



## sweaty (Jan 25, 2009)

Very useful advice indeed! Thanks!

I guess the heater will be another tool like my routers which should be treated with respect and care. I'll do everything you suggested and then some. Probably clean and wipe the burner or something like that when it's dusty. Leaving finish work to Spring is a good idea too-it takes for ever for the finish to fully cure if it's not warm enough anyway.



BigJimAK said:


> I've got an open-flame heater in my garage / workshop and don't have any problems. I do practice a few things in the name of safety:
> 
> Periodically I turn off the heater (and pilot) and use my air compressor to blow out the dust.
> 
> ...


----------

